# Best Router Table



## tooladdic (Sep 12, 2004)

What is the best router table? I have a Hitachi MV12 and am using a poorly designed Wood Magazine contraption. So Norm's , Bench dog, Router Workshop, etc, etc

Help,

Don


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

The Router Workshop table is great in its simplicity and ease of use when using the designed jigs for it.



I also use a Woodpecker's table with a Incra Twin Linear setup.

There are a lot of other tables and fence systems out there which most are probably good.


----------



## augiec (Sep 11, 2004)

I bought the plans for the Router Workshop table three years ago. It is easy to build and I have been very glad that I made it.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

tooladdic, I too bought the plans and built the table and I'm very happy with it. You can cut curves better and easier than some of the other router tables out there.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I hate to admit it but I made my own. I took ideas from about 5 or 6 different tables and put them all together and I loooove the results!! When I work out how to do pictures I will show you if you want.

Aaron


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

I've built the Norm version 2 years ago,and I didn't realize that my plunge router could not be used with a router table( AS you can tell I am only a beginner),I would have to remove the base and springs and I am not ready to do that yet,I would just get another router at a later date,But table is great.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

OK here goes ... I hope this works;
http://www.woodworkersweb.com/modules/gallery/albums/albuq98/Small_router_above.jpg

I decided to go with an open styled cabinet rather than an enclosed one. Just a matter of preference really!!


----------



## Unisaw (Sep 25, 2004)

Has anyone tried the table in the April 2004 Fine Woodworking? Looks to be an inexpensive base cabinet (open) with some nice features.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

my current table is simple and effective. It's basically just the oak-park table top mounted to the top of a heavy duty stock cart (a work-table). Since the cart is twice the width as the table top, I have a second top mouted on the cart, leaving about 4 inches between the two for clamping my fence. It works out well, since it has wheels and can be moved around the shop, and if I put a piece of 3/4 mdf on top of it, it is the same height as my table saw.

Simple is good, sometimes.


----------



## profetscient (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought the plans of the routerworkshop table, made my own base plate with phenolic 1/4 thick. I used the Freud center for the inlays so I can use either the small or large inserts. I made the rest of the table using the plans. The top is "russian plywood" 3/4" with arborite on both sides. The rest of the table is with
the rest of the plywood.

I used it to make 28 cupboard doors made of MDF. It took me 2h15 time to do the whole work.

The reason I made the table: it is very easy to change bits.

Yves


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

rout-on said:


> I've built the Norm version 2 years ago,and I didn't realize that my plunge router could not be used with a router table( AS you can tell I am only a beginner),I would have to remove the base and springs and I am not ready to do that yet,I would just get another router at a later date,But table is great.


I have a plunge router in the table and didn't remove the springs. Was I supposed to?

~Julie~


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

I want to make my own but I'm not sure that I have the skill to rout out the opening for the plate. I think I'll probably buy either the Rockler #1 or the Bench Dog.


----------



## Unisaw (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie said:


> I have a plunge router in the table and didn't remove the springs. Was I supposed to?
> 
> ~Julie~


If it is locked in position, no problem.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Julie said:


> I have a plunge router in the table and didn't remove the springs. Was I supposed to?
> 
> ~Julie~


 Julie,

If the router can stay in the table I would take out the springs. If you EVER want to use it handheld the springs MUST go back in before you do anything else. Just think about pulling/pushing the plunge lever and having no springs...... plunk the router sinks as far as it can go........ Watch out below.

Ed


----------

